# Gasping Angelfish



## mbrooke (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi! I'm hoping someone can offer some advice. I came home from work today to find my large black veil angelfish gasping, ignoring food and not swimming around. She has wedged herself in some plants. I also have some zebra danios that I thought were pregnant, but now I'm thinking it's been a long time... I had a friend come over and dose the tank (72 gallon, no nitrates, no ammonia, ph 6.8 - those are the only tests I have) with 48 drops of Cupramine. I am supposed to dose again tomorrow with another 48 drops. Am I on the right track? Thanks for your help!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Why where you giving them Cuprmine to begin with? 
How long were they infected with what you were treating them for (as far as you know)?
Have you used formalin recently? That in addition to the Cuprimine is toxic...


----------



## mbrooke (Apr 29, 2010)

My friend thought it was parasites. Now I'm thinking she's right. I only started this tank in January 2009 so I'm still very much a newbie. The danios have looked pregnant for a couple of months and the black veil angelfish was fine, I thought, until today. I have never used formalin. I had amano shrimp, assassin snails and African dwarf frogs in the tank, but luckily have just started a tank for my daughters so I moved them out. I'll be devasted if I lose the black angelfish. I have a gold and a black that I rescued when they were the size of a loonie and had almost no fins (I know, I know) from the LFS.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

is your guy a superveil? i had 2 until one just passed the other day. they r very delicate and this one would often be found propping itself up or just laying on its side. very sensitive to water changes or ph changes.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

do you have a co2 system by chance?


----------



## mbrooke (Apr 29, 2010)

No co2 system, although I have one in a box downstairs I have yet to set up. I don't know what kind of angelfish she was, other than black. I found her dead this morning when I went to the gym. So sad. She was so big I had to get my husband to bury her in the back yard just now. Hopefully the gold one is fine. I'm worried about the Cupramine having ill effects on the tank. I hate chemicals. Up until now, I've only had to use ich medicine and Melafix.


----------



## mbrooke (Apr 29, 2010)

I've just read that Cupramine does nothing for endoparasites, which is what I think my fish have. Cupramine is effective against ecotoparasites such as ich. Does anyone know what is effective for internal parasites? Thanks for your help.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------

